#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Verificação de Nivel de sinal das onu

## RogerioMaciel12

Boa Trade pessoal sou leitor a bastante tempo do fórum
E agora estou precisando de uma ajudinha
Trabalho em um provedor de internet como projetista de rede
Nos Utilizamos uma olt da Fiberhome an5516-01b 
Aqui na cidade a Rgesul é quem manda nos postes e ultimamente eles trocaram vários postes, mais de 500 em toda a cidade
como resultado tive muito rompimento de fibra e atenuações nos clientes
Então minha duvida é ...
*Tem como eu verificar o nível de sinal das ONUs dos clientes todos de uma vez ?
Sei como verificar um por um mas gostaria de saber se tem como visualizar em uma lista todos eles*

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa tarde, se voce usa o ANM2000 para gerenciar a rede, tem como verificar o sinal de todos os clientes por porta PON conectados no momento, clique na placa PON, service config management/optmodule para information/ read from device. Vai mostrar todos os sinais conectados na porta PON selecionada.

----------


## RogerioMaciel12

Obrigado jcmaster85 deu certinho

----------


## LRCarneiro

> Boa tarde, se voce usa o ANM2000 para gerenciar a rede, tem como verificar o sinal de todos os clientes por porta PON conectados no momento, clique na placa PON, service config management/optmodule para information/ read from device. Vai mostrar todos os sinais conectados na porta PON selecionada.





boa tarde!!!


Tem como fazer isso no UNM?

Obrigado

----------

